# Go me



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

Before her affair both PA and EA i was going to join the RAF Reserves but let her talk me out of it due to family commitments etc despite somewhat successful R i have decided just for me to apply and won a contract working as civilian contractor for an MOD company, will she wait will she cheat? who cares don't give a damn I'm doing this for me and roll on later in the year when i head off :toast:


----------

